# Help gas in my crank case g60



## ctknowles (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey everyone, i bought a 91 g60 corrado a while ago. 148KMS

I noticed the smell of gas in the crankcase and noticed the dip stick slowing climbing up...

I drained my oil, pulled my injector's i got them tested for leak's and there was a leak. The guy fixed all the injectors rebuilt them. So i re installed them, did an oil change and i'm still getting the same problem... Kind of at a loss on what to do next...

thanks !


----------



## Riknish Niorkin (Jan 20, 2012)

do you have compression on all 4 chambers? rings?


----------



## ctknowles (Oct 23, 2012)

Riknish Niorkin said:


> do you have compression on all 4 chambers? rings?


I did a compression test came out like this, 150, 145, 135, 150. My g60 corrado book says that is OK. I don't see how it could be my rings.. ? if the car is running the fuel is igniting in the piston even if they where bad rings how would the gas get through? What about my cold start? Should i take that into consideration?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Leaking injectors is a sure sign of a bad ECU, very common on Digifant cars.
Usually caused by a bad ground(s). You could be missing one of several ground straps.

I always add my own additional grounding wires, to supplement the originals for piece of mind, plus its cheaper than a replacement ECU.

Google Digifant grounds.


----------

